# En reconditionné,  iPhone XR ou Xs ?



## Theodoub (26 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
Je suis encore sous un vaillant iPhone 5s, il est maintenant grand temps de passer sur un iPhone plus récent. Vous avez sans doute compris que je veux surtout un téléphone durable que je puisse garder des nombreuses années. Les iPhone 11 (Pro ou non) me semblent vraiment chers, et les meilleurs rapports qualité/prix/longévité me semblent plus être du côté des Xr ou Xs. 
Que me conseillez-vous entre les deux ? 
Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je n'aime pas les trop gros smartphones, donc perso je prendrais le Xs.
Un article ici qui peut t'aider dans ton choix.


----------



## Theodoub (26 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'aime pas les trop gros smartphones, donc perso je prendrais le Xs.
> Un article ici qui peut t'aider dans ton choix.


Merci ! Mais justement, je ne trouve pas grand chose depuis que les iPhone 11 sont sortis, et donc depuis la baisse de prix des autres


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Décembre 2019)

Pour ma part le reconditionnement c'est de la loterie.
Attends la baisse des prix mais investi plutôt dans du neuf, c'est plus sur


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2019)

Vous devriez trouver facilement pourtant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2019)

Smartphone APPLE iPhone Xs Gris Sideral 64 Go Reconditionné | Boulanger
					

Smartphone APPLE iPhone Xs Gris Sideral 64 Go Reconditionné au meilleur rapport qualité/prix ! Livraison Offerte* - Retrait 1h en Magasin* - Retrait Drive* - Garantie 2 ans* - SAV 7j/7




					www.boulanger.com
				












						Smartphone APPLE iPhone Xs Or 64 Go Reconditionné | Boulanger
					

Smartphone APPLE iPhone Xs Or 64 Go Reconditionné au meilleur rapport qualité/prix ! Livraison Offerte* - Retrait 1h en Magasin* - Retrait Drive* - Garantie 2 ans* - SAV 7j/7




					www.boulanger.com
				












						Smartphone APPLE iPhone Xs Argent 64 Go Reconditionné | Boulanger
					

Smartphone APPLE iPhone Xs Argent 64 Go Reconditionné au meilleur rapport qualité/prix ! Livraison Offerte* - Retrait 1h en Magasin* - Retrait Drive* - Garantie 2 ans* - SAV 7j/7




					www.boulanger.com
				




Perso, j’avais envie de le prendre pour remplacer mon 5S il y a un peu plus d’un an. Mais le prix à plus de 1000€ m’avait refroidi. Donc j’ai pris un iPhone 8 (payé 689€).

Ce serait maintenant je n’hésiterais pas une seule seconde.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pour ma part le reconditionnement c'est de la loterie.
> Attends la baisse des prix mais investi plutôt dans du neuf, c'est plus sur


J'ai aussi des doutes sur les déconditionnés


----------



## quetzal (22 Février 2020)

Je pense aussi qu'un Xs est un bon choix. J'étais parti pour un Xs reconditionné, suite à la chute de mon iPhone 8, mais je n'en trouve plus chez mon opérateur. Quelqu'un sait-il où en trouver ?


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Février 2020)

Mais neuf ou reconditionnement ? 8 ou XS ?
C'est un peu brouillon....


----------



## quetzal (25 Août 2021)

Sujet qui n’est plus d’actualité. Mon iPhone 8 est réparé. Je le changerais peut-être en octobre / novembre pour un iPhone 13 ou 11 Pro (selon les prix).


----------

